# what age can you sex bunnies at



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

and how do you tell the difference.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

What age can _you_ sex bunnies at or what age can _I_ tell the gender? I've actually had good luck guessing gender when they are just a week old. It actually gets a little harder for awhile after they grow fuzz because the hair obscures things and there is so little difference between them when they are under 6-8weeks. I prefer not to guarantee gender until 3 months and that is a good age for inexperienced people to start out attempting because around that age it's much easier to get the buck's penis to stick out so you can be 100% sure that it's a buck. Younger rabbits the doe parts stick out a little which can overlap with what an immature buck looks like if you don't have a good angle. At all ages bucks will be a circle while does make a slit or Y depending how much you've pulled things open. 

http://www.debmark.com/rabbits/sexing.htm


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Another helpful site for sexing young rabbits. If you can, enlarge the page in your browser... makes it much easier to view.

http://www.rudolphsrabbitranch.com/sexing.htm


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Lil Farmer and I are pretty accurate beginning 4 weeks. I was told a long time ago that when you sex young rabbits, the easiest thing to remember is that bucks will have cheerios and does will have slits. The only time that you might have a problem is if a buck had split penis, but over time you would begin to tell by other signs. For instance in our herd, the bucks tend to have a blocky style head shape compared to our does. It also helps alot if she holds the rabbit and I have both hands free to sex them.

We sex the first time at 4 weeks and make a note of it. We sex them again at weaning time which is at 6 weeks and compare our first sexing notes to see if we made a mistake. We determine replacement stock at 9 weeks old so we check again. By then it is pretty given what sex they are and any that are going to be butchered at 12 weeks, I don't really care what the sex is anyways.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

We call them tacos and donuts. The 4h kids think its hysterical and it helps new 4h parents be less embarrassed about it. 

Anyway, age of sexing depends on how good you are. Usually 4 weeks, any one can be fairly accurate with practice. Some can tell younger, I can.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm 50 and I still can't tell.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Usually by 8 weeks the testicles have started to descend. That makes it really easy. Long haired rabbits are a little more difficult that way. I check for both testicles and the donut.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

I can tell no problem at about a week and so far I haven't been wrong yet out of about 250 kits. Seems like when they are about 2-3 months old things get a bit fuzzy down there and I have moments of not being sure...but my original guess always turns out to be right. I couldnt tell at ALL and one day I had a customer show me exactly what to look for and I have been right ever since.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll give it a week and try it again. I don't know, they all four look the same to me!


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

> I'll give it a week and try it again. I don't know, they all four look the same to me!


they might all be the same. 

I had litter of nine... BUCKS before. rather aggravating that was.

But I can often tell starting day 3 but I don't tell people that. I am generally very sure by week 5.


----------

